# Gen 3 Dual - Coil Readings



## Sha_Mac (25/3/19)

Hi Guys... Hope ya'll are well

I have a question for users who have / had the Gen 3, did you have any issues with coil readings being way off?
My coil readings always read way higher than what its supposed to on this mod. Supposed to be 0.18 / 0.19

I put my tank on a buddy tank this morning, and it reads 0.19 , which is correct, currently on my mod it reads 0.34? Yesterday was reading 0.38 ,and early this morning 0.42

This is my second Gen 3 mod, and had the same issue with previous mod as well

Thanks......

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JurgensSt (25/3/19)

Check for firmware update. Both my Gen 3 Duels are reading fine

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Mofat786 (25/3/19)

Sha_Mac said:


> Hi Guys... Hope ya'll are well
> 
> I have a question for users who have / had the Gen 3, did you have any issues with coil readings being way off?
> My coil readings always read way higher than what its supposed to on this mod. Supposed to be 0.18 / 0.19
> ...


I have the exact same issue, i have an ijoy genie which always reads a lower ohm, lucky for me though the gen i only keep as a backup, jurgentst u might b onto something as i havent updated the firmware yet, speaking of which how would i go about updating the firmware, all the mods ive had ive always kept the standard installed firmware


----------



## JurgensSt (25/3/19)

Download the firmware from their site

https://www.wismec.com/software/wismec-tc-software-for-upgrading-reuleaux-rx2-gen3-dual/


----------



## Mofat786 (25/3/19)

JurgensSt said:


> Download the firmware from their site
> 
> https://www.wismec.com/software/wismec-tc-software-for-upgrading-reuleaux-rx2-gen3-dual/


Will do the update tonight and report back.


----------



## Sha_Mac (25/3/19)

thanks guys! will do same


----------



## Mofat786 (25/3/19)

Sha_Mac said:


> thanks guys! will do same


Updated using the software link provided by JurgenSt and nope didnt work, switched between a drop dead, creed rta and gear rta and the ohms on all 3 were higher on the gen3 than on the ijoy genie, so i took a buddies advice and used a 3rd party updater and installed the arctic fox update and voila, sorted, strange that a 3rd party firmware would fix the issue than the manufacturers firmware. Sha_Mac pls note that the arctic fox firmware is 3rd party so if anything goes wrong your warranty is void. Use at your own risk


----------

